# Eerie thing happened today



## Guest (Jul 30, 1999)

Well, we are going camping to Abilene State Park this weekend so the kids and I went shopping for everything today. This will be the first time we have ever camped by ourselves without family or friends. We even bought a bike carrier so we can take the kid's bikes. They should have a blast riding through the park. They say it is gorgeous and very lush with greenery, very odd for a west texas town. Anyway, while we were at Walmart, the strangest thing happened. We were in the camping, fishing area looking at something, I was sitting on the floor and when I got up, I wasn't dizzy or anything like that, but I was completely disoriented! I kept turning around wondering which direction was which. It scared the #### out of me! Here I was with the kids and I didn't want to scare them but it took maybe 30 seconds for me to realize what was going on and then I was okay. When we got home, I looked back on my elavil sheet and I didn't see that disorientation was a side effect. What happened? This has never, ever, ever happened to me and it really scared me. Has this ever happened to you girlys????? I have now been on the elavil five days. Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 1999)

I don't know anything about the drug you are taking & the only time I've experienced anything close to that was when I had an inner ear infection. Walked around bumping into walls for weeks!Seeings as you have only been on the drug for a short time I would say there would be a good chance that it's related to what happened to you....it must have been scary!Could you put a call in to your doc before going on your trip?I hope you get it cleared up & have a wonderful time







sass


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Elavil-Side effects:CNS: drowiness, dizziness excitation, tremors, weakness, confusion, headache, nervousness.CV: orthostatic hypotension, tachycardia, EKG changes, hypertension.EENT: blurred vision, tinnitus, mydriasis.GI: dry mouth, constipation, nausea, vomiting, anorexia, paralytic ileus.GU: urinary retention.Skin: rash, urticaria.Other: sweating, allergy.ditto on what sass had to say Lynne. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 1999)

Well, the camping trip was great--It was sooooo hot! The first night, our tent was set up where we weren't getting a great breeze so all 4 of us didn't get much sleep so we shifted the tent Saturday and we all slept so much better that night.I had to talk to my pharmacist about something and I asked him about my incident in Walmart. He said that at 10 mg, that disorientation should not happen. He claims that since i was sitting on the floor and probably got up too quickly caused the problem. I don't know, but I have to call the doctor this morning and I will ask her about it. I had my ecocardiagram done last Wednesday. She called right after we left Friday so I have to return her call this morning. At any rate, the park was just gorgeous with everykind of tree and bush you can imagine! We swam and walked the nature trail and cooked smores!!!! Ya'll have a good week--Lynne


----------

